# How to blow a turkey call



## Bushy (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

The one instance I may hunt in a pop up..


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

I am still laughing after 5 minutes.....:lol:


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

OMG That is too funny !!!!:SHOCKED:


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks for the laugh. I will have to show a couple buddies this thread.

Redneckman


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I was just going to post this up and you beat me to it!! That is hilarious!!


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

Move over Tiffany Lakoski!!!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

She'll be the keynote speaker at the next NWTF Convention...in Vegas!:yikes:


----------



## Aldrich (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice video


----------

